# smoke detectors wired from security systems



## newspark80 (Feb 20, 2011)

Received a call today to come change out some hardwired smoke detectors that were 20+ years old and will periodically beep. As I took 1 down to replace it I seen that there was fire alarm cable. They do not have a account with the security company but that should not stop them from working as they are still just getting power from the control panel right? 

Any advice on why these start to beep and don't work when they are supposed to?


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

That is correct... chances are they are (4) wire smoke detectors.. make sure you get new detectors that list your alarm panel as compatible..

The beeping can be from not being cleaned regulary... are you sure the smokes are beeping and not the alarm panel??


----------



## John (Jan 22, 2007)

newspark80 said:


> Received a call today to come change out some hardwired smoke detectors that were 20+ years old and will periodically beep. As I took 1 down to replace it I seen that there was fire alarm cable. They do not have a account with the security company but that should not stop them from working as they are still just getting power from the control panel right?
> 
> Any advice on why these start to beep and don't work when they are supposed to?


What brand are they......panel model number would also help. 
We love pictures. :thumbsup:


----------



## Jbird66 (Oct 26, 2010)

They might not serve as the required Smoke detectors per the Code. If they go into alarm does it only sound at the panel? Keep in mind the intent of the Code is to wake up sleeping people. These might not do that.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

I agree they may not meet the code.

What you describe are smoke detectors but the code generally requires smoke alarms.


----------



## raider1 (Jan 22, 2007)

BBQ said:


> I agree they may not meet the code.
> 
> What you describe are smoke detectors but the code generally requires smoke alarms.


R314.2 of the 2009 IRC permits Smoke detection systems to be used in dwellings provided that they provide the same level of detection and notification as does smoke alarms.

This system would have to have notification devices located in each bedroom as well as the smoke detector and in the area outside the bedrooms.

Chris


----------



## newspark80 (Feb 20, 2011)

Thanks for all the feedback!

The system is from Sentrol and the model number is 449CST.

I will have to do some more research of these systems as I do not know how they operate any differently than regular smoke detector systems.


----------

